# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Xenadrine, heeft iemand ervaring?

## Lisa

Hallo,
Ik wil graag weten of iemand ervaring heeft met het "wondermiddel" Xenadrine.
Ik wil het eens proberen maar zou eerst eens ervaringen willen horen, goed of slecht. 

Alvast bedankt,

Fijne dagen ,Lisa.

----------

Waar kan je dat "wondermiddel"voor gebruiken dan?

----------


## mickey

Hoi Lisa.

Ik heb al twee keer geprobeerd om de info en ingediënten naar je te mailen, maar ik krijg steeds een foutmelding terug op je adres. Zou je me nog even een nieuw mailtje willen sturen (evt. met een ander adres oid).

Groetjes Mickey.  :Wink:

----------


## Gast

Nu weet ik nog niet welk een * wondermiddel * het is, maar ik heb het vermoeden dat het weer om zo, n afval middel gaat.

Nu, als dat zo is, suc6 ermee dan. Heb IK gelukkig niet nodig. 
Groetjes van Emma.

----------


## Lisa

Hai Mickey,
Heb je mijn mailtje nou al gehad? ???

Lisa

----------


## mickey

Hoi Lisa.

Ik heb je mailtje ontvangen....
Ik heb nu via medicity de info naar je gemaild. Als je het weer niet ontvangt, laat het dan even weten dan stuur ik alle info gewoon via de post (sluit er wel meteen een proefpakketje bij).

Als je nog vragen hebt, hoor ik het wel.

Groetjes Mickey.  :Wink:

----------


## Pieter

Hoi,

Xenadrine werkt goed voor de meeste mensen in combinatie een goed trainingsschema en een goede inname van gebalanceerde voeding en vocht. Xenadrine RFA is zwaar af te raden omdat ephedrine gevaarlijke bijwerkingen kan hebben. In Amerika zijn er zelfs mensen aan gestorven. Warrschijnlijk hebben ze het niet wijs gebruikt maar toch. Ephedrine is gewoon niet zulk fijn spul. Vandaar dat de fabrikant van Xenadrine, Cytodyne Tech., op de proppen is gekomen met Xenadrine EFX. Is een heel stuk veiliger al moet je hier ook strikt de gebruiksaanwijzing volgen en nooit meer dan 4 capsules per dag nemen.
Via parallelimport kan ik voor een redelijke prijs aan EFX komen nl 45 euro en daar zitten binnen Nederland de portokosten al bij inbegrepen. Mocht je interesse hebben dan kan je een mailtje sturen naar [email protected]

Succes!

Pieter

----------

Hoi. Ik had ff een vraag? Ik heb net ff op die sites gekeken over Xenadrine, maar mag je als hartpatient het ook wel gebruiken? Ik ben ongeveer 55 kilo maar wil er wat van af hebben. Ik gebruik dus wel wat medicijnen maar mag dat erbij? Wie weet hier meer van? Ik hoor dat graag!
 :Smile:  Meike.

----------

Nee als hartpatient moet je ver uit de buurt blijven van Xenadrine omdat het je hart juist sneller laat werken. De thermogenische werking is dan ook gevaarlijk voor hartpatienten.

Groetjes,

Pieter

----------


## Meike

:Smile:  Heel erg bedankt voor de tip. Dan doe ik het maar niet. Ga wel proberen wat meer te bewegen want veel eten doe ik eigenlijk, vind ikzelf niet. Okè, nogmaals bedankt.

Gr. Meike.  :Wink:

----------

